# PSE Nova



## SemperF (Nov 22, 2009)

Nice bow all around , target practice hunting, the other one I have is a PSE Stinger and also a nice all around bow. Look in the AT classifieds and see.


----------



## ge1.5mw (Nov 22, 2010)

I had bought a Nova as my first bow. Grouped well but it was like a tuning fork when shot. Also was very loud until i put some limbsavers on it.


----------

